# Advice dealing with auto insurance....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So somebody hit my vehicle...vehicle is undrivable and had to be towed...damage to front passenger side. I am just waiting now to see if it will be fixed or written off. Other person is at fault.

I am ticked that if it is written off..essentially if they give me book value it is not worth more than what I owe on it. It is only 2.5 years old, I bought it new so my fear is once I pay off the loan than I have to go out and start over again...looking for a vehicle, don't like the idea of buying used as not sure how the prior owners were wth maintenance, etc.

If I buy new I will have to incur a higher payment than what I currently have...

I am ticked off all around by this...at the person who hit me and at the insurance as I worry they will try and rip me off.

Any advice in regards to this?

Physically no injuries but now just stressed as I am in limbo. I do have a rental but still...


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

My advice is that you need to look at the positives. You could have been hit by a drunk driver and seriously injured, maimed, or killed. 

Happens all the time, where we are victims of other peoples carelessness, or mental disorders.

Consider yourself lucky that the worst thing that happens is you'll be driving a new car and you'll have a longer term loan.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

highwood said:


> So somebody hit my vehicle...vehicle is undrivable and had to be towed...damage to front passenger side. I am just waiting now to see if it will be fixed or written off. Other person is at fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For starters, never say you have no physical injury. 

Just because you don't feel immediate pain does not mean you are not injured.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When my SUV was written off I argued with the insurance company about how much it was worth and got more than they offered. Go online and find some kijiji ads and also the black?? book value for it then present that to your insurance company. Or do a google search for 'how to find the value of a vehicle in alberta' - some useful sites come up.

You should also visit your chiropractor and/or doctor about the possibility of injury. I thought I was fine after our vehicle rolled but was not, and got free chiro, massage and other things to help me recover. They can help you claim anything you need to as well - my chiro just gave me a bunch of stuff for free and billed directly.

You will also need to claim for a rental car for the duration till you either get it back or it gets fixed.

Your insurance company should deal with the other persons insurance company on your behalf and work FOR YOU.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> For starters, never say you have no physical injury.
> 
> Just because you don't feel immediate pain does not mean you are injured.


^^This.

Not saying you should make something up but lots of people do. It's not just an accident, it's an opportunity.

Insurance companies have LOTS of money.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes for sure it could have been worse no doubt and for that I am grateful....just feeling stressed as I am kind of in limbo right now. I am going to fight for as much as I can get if it is written off.

Not fair if they give me just enough to pay the VW loan off then I have to go out and buy something else with no trade in value or cash down.


----------



## howdouknow (Jun 20, 2016)

From my experience you can ALWAYS get more than their first offer.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Just some background, I owe about $16,000 on the car loan. When I purchased it in June 2014 I had a 0% interest rate..now the interest rates are not 0% primarily because the 2017's are the bulk of inventory. The sales price I paid at that time was $28,000.00 minus my trade in at the time, which was $3,000.00 so I financed $25,000.00.

So to me in fairness, if I have to buy a comparable vehicle, I do not want to be financing more than $16,000.00 plus add in some extra to cover the interest (which depending on the rate say 2%, etc. can add up to at least $1,000.00 over the period of the loan amortization.

Regardless, if it is written off I am going to have to pay VW the loan balance and if all I am given is say that amount to cover the loan, then I have nothing to put down toward another vehicle.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I know I am getting myself worked up as I have no clue what will happen and with Monday being a holiday I will not find out anything until Tuesday probably...but I also think that as the other driver was at fault and my own insurance does not have to pay for anything then I would expect more generosity so to speak.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If the insurance company's initial offer is to low use a licensed loss adjuster to make a claim on your behalf.Most insurance companies are happy to deal with loss adjusters and actually use them themselves in some instances.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

If your car was parked, then blame should 100% be placed on the other party and I'd push that for all it was worth.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Starstarfish said:


> If your car was parked, then blame should 100% be placed on the other party and I'd push that for all it was worth.


That does not appear to be the issue.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

browser said:


> That does not appear to be the issue.


Correct...I was going straight and he proceeded to turn in front of me from a shopping centre type parking lot.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> When my SUV was written off I argued with the insurance company about how much it was worth and got more than they offered. Go online and find some kijiji ads and also the black?? book value for it then present that to your insurance company. Or do a google search for 'how to find the value of a vehicle in alberta' - some useful sites come up.
> 
> You should also visit your chiropractor and/or doctor about the possibility of injury. I thought I was fine after our vehicle rolled but was not, and got free chiro, massage and other things to help me recover. They can help you claim anything you need to as well - my chiro just gave me a bunch of stuff for free and billed directly.
> 
> ...


*In most cases, subrogation will be used by your insurance carrier against the offenders insurance company and is a perfectly normal procedure!*


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Well screw me I guess...I found out yesterday that my waiver depreication coverage ended after 30 months so...and that was December 21st a week before the accident. So if vehicle is written off I will essentially get black book value for it.

Still no word though on if it is repairable, that is my best hope now.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

highwood said:


> So somebody hit my vehicle...vehicle is undrivable and had to be towed...damage to front passenger side. I am just waiting now to see if it will be fixed or written off. Other person is at fault.
> 
> I am ticked that if it is written off..essentially if they give me book value it is not worth more than what I owe on it. It is only 2.5 years old, I bought it new so my fear is once I pay off the loan than I have to go out and start over again...looking for a vehicle, don't like the idea of buying used as not sure how the prior owners were wth maintenance, etc.
> 
> ...


I guess my first thought is to wonder which car you bought? Even with no money down, unless you are putting tons of use on the car the loan should be paid down enough after 30 months to be less than the value of the car. I checked the numbers with my car (2016 Mazda 6) and I'd be right-side up in your scenario after 1 year.

As noted before, do your research to make sure you are getting a settlement that allows you to replace your car with a similar one in the market. Go to some used car dealers and see what a nice example costs. Also, it seems that any government fees should be part of the settlement. Here (in California, USA) when my car was stolen, the insurance settlement included the value of the car plus sales tax and the unused portion of the annual vehicle registration fees. So basically I got $13k on a car worth $12k, because going out and getting that car again would trigger those taxes again.

Lastly, and this is for the next car you buy, make sure you drive a good bargain and buy a car that does not depreciate quickly.


----------

